# Riders needed to starting a northern NJ ride group...



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I'd like to meet a few riders in northern NJ (Parsippany-Morristown) for weekend rides. I'm trying to re-establish the informal group ride that I had on LI.

The plan is to meet on Sun mornings (7:30 - 8am) for a 1-2 hr ride at a B-pace (no drop); could get to an A-pace depending on the group. The group would have 3 or 4 established routes that would alternate each week. The ride would become self-sustaining so it wouldn't need a leader. The meeting place would be the same every week, like a bike shop or train station parking lot. 

This would ride would benefit riders like me who are time constrained with work and family, and don't have the time for 40-70 mile club rides. The idea would be to get an early fun ride and still have most of the morning for other things.

FWIW, I'm an ex-racer (about 10 yrs removed) who hasn't ridden much the past few years but is getting back into riding fitness. I like the camaraderie of group rides but just don't have the time for the local club rides (they're not that local since I have to drive 1/2 to 40 minutes). 

If interested, pls email me at jrzung at hotmail dot com or PM.

Cheers...John


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

There are lots of groups in that area already. I attend the Marty's rides.

http://martysreliable.com/page.cfm?PageID=177

Saturday is usually pretty casual unless someone gets a bit frisky.
Sunday is a little tougher, 40 miles at about 17 mph average.

At this time of the year most are getting ready to push the start time back. It just isn't light or warm enough at 7:30AM for most.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I would like to join but a bit out of my way for 1-2 hr ride. I would have to drive 30-40 min. I usually ride up from Jersey City to Piermont/Nyack or North on weekends(depending on how I feel).



Jsedlak:

I see 20 mile road rides on that calendar. If it is 40 miles then I would like to join one day for Morristown ride. Is there a season end date on that group ride?


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> There are lots of groups in that area already. I attend the Marty's rides.
> 
> http://martysreliable.com/page.cfm?PageID=177
> 
> ...


Which Marty's ride do you attend - Morristown? How many riders usually show up?

Saturdays are tied up for me while kid's soccer is going on. I might check out the Sunday rides.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

stoked said:


> I see 20 mile road rides on that calendar. If it is 40 miles then I would like to join one day for Morristown ride. Is there a season end date on that group ride?


40 miler is on Sundays out of Loantaka.

http://martysreliable.com/page.cfm?PageID=217



veloduffer said:


> Which Marty's ride do you attend - Morristown? How many riders usually show up?
> 
> Saturdays are tied up for me while kid's soccer is going on. I might check out the Sunday rides.


I attend the Morristown rides since they are the closest. On a good/warm Saturday we can get up to ~20 riders but usually we hover around 12. Similar numbers for Sunday although last Sunday we had just 4 including myself.

If the weather is cooperating (dry roads, not raining, >43F) I will be there.

The Sunday rides have a bit of climbing so be prepared. This is the route, though I don't know how correct the cue sheet is. http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=64602 Most of the climbs are short but very steep, most go over 10%, Cherry Lane hits about 17% gradient. Fortunately the steeper they are the shorter they are and I have yet to see someone not make it.

I am the guy riding the blue Trek! :thumbsup:


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Jsedlak, will the Marty's gang still be riding around Christmas? AllezCat and I will be in the area to visit the outlaws (sorry honey!), and would love to meet up with the group. I think we crossed paths with that group earlier this summer- looked like a good ride!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

The Montclair Bike Club rides through Boonton which isn't too far from you. I ride a similar route as do many others that goes from the Montclair area through Fairfield into Lincoln Park, Boonton, Kinnelon, West Milford, and on a good day Greenwood Lake. It's a nice but hilly ride out and pretty flat back in. The road through Kinnelon is a designated bike route. The bridge on Hamburg Tpk is now open which makes for a nice small road climb up Apshawa Cross Road, followed by a long steady climb up Macopin. Note that Macopin tops out at 1100 feet which can mean snow at this time of year.

You can cut the ride below short by either cutting through on Hamburg Turnpike through Bloomingdale, or more scenically (and crazy fast downhill) through Westbrook road.

http://www.toporoute.com/cgi-bin/bi...ew,clearMetric,clearFollowRoad,setRouteLocked


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Does the Marty's group do the exact same route every week? Seems like it might get stale after a while. It's a nice enough route, but there are plenty of other nice roads in the area that would allow for some more variety.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Becky said:


> Jsedlak, will the Marty's gang still be riding around Christmas? AllezCat and I will be in the area to visit the outlaws (sorry honey!), and would love to meet up with the group. I think we crossed paths with that group earlier this summer- looked like a good ride!


I have no idea. If the temperature isn't too bad (>42F) and there isn't much salt on the roads then I will be out but most have switched to mountain biking or indoor training. At least that is what it seems. Today we had a whopping 3 people including myself.



AlanE said:


> Does the Marty's group do the exact same route every week? Seems like it might get stale after a while. It's a nice enough route, but there are plenty of other nice roads in the area that would allow for some more variety.


Yes and no. We will do alterations on the core route but also some weeks we do completely different rides. The problem is that we don't want to go down some random roads and drop the new people. So it depends on who is there and who wants to do what.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Liberty Cycle of Basking Ridge has a training ride every Saturday a.m. (same route always, 30miles).

They also have a Sunday a.m. ride, longer than Saturday. 

Both are early a.m..

You have to be a club member.

http://www.libertycycleinc.com/liberty/ , see bottom of page


----------



## Liberace (Dec 12, 2002)

AlanE said:


> Does the Marty's group do the exact same route every week? Seems like it might get stale after a while. It's a nice enough route, but there are plenty of other nice roads in the area that would allow for some more variety.



Don't hold me to it, but I think they usually mix it up on Sunday. The group consists of riders from all levels and everyone is super friendly. A little dis-organized compared to Liberty Cycles rides, but more social and accepting if that makes sense.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Just a note - Sunday rides are now at 9AM instead of 8:30. Same location. Saturday rides are now at 10AM instead of 8AM. Again same location.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> Just a note - Sunday rides are now at 9AM instead of 8:30. Same location. Saturday rides are now at 10AM instead of 8AM. Again same location.


Thanks for the update. I will try one of the rides as soon as my son's soccer season ends.


----------



## hopdulcip (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind welcomes.....made my day! my grouchy old cat likes things her way..period...she is one of a kind (we all say that dont we?!) actually we are tied at the hip so even look a bit alike, being a bit portly....i had my last "tied at the hip" friend till he was 18 yrs. old...bluepoint siamese...jees i loved that cat..i still see him around and its been 20 yrs since he walked through the veil. i will see if i can get some pix on soon...of dogs too...got some awesome photos...just have to figure it out how to put them on...i am old but not stupid so who knows, maybe even today!!!!! had the dogs since they were wee little puppies, so they are still my babies...
Reply With Quote


----------

